
Dropbox institutes ridiculous three-device limit on free accounts - jhack
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/03/14/dropbox-institutes-ridiculous-three-device-limit-on-free-accounts/
======
AdBill
Really ridiculous limitations, because it doesn't concern third-party apps. I
easily connect my Dropbox account from more than 3 devices via CloudMounter.

